

Show HN: A workshop on how to use Vim plugins - z1mm32m4n
https://github.com/jez/vim-as-an-ide

======
gkop
This guide introduces some neat plugins. However one plugin that is widely
useful but missing from this guide is YouCompleteMe [0] which gives you smart,
general-purpose, automatic, token-based autocomplete.

[0]
[http://valloric.github.io/YouCompleteMe/](http://valloric.github.io/YouCompleteMe/)

------
shmerl
There also should be a patch to get 24 bit color support in Vim if you use
terminals which support it like Konsole. But it's not in the mainline code:

[https://bitbucket.org/ZyX_I/vim/branch/default?head=bcdcd815...](https://bitbucket.org/ZyX_I/vim/branch/default?head=bcdcd81584e9b7458f0d8af863c14ddad1280011)

I didn't try it yet, but it should be possible to make something like Gotham
theme to work in it: [https://github.com/whatyouhide/vim-
gotham](https://github.com/whatyouhide/vim-gotham)

------
slimetree
Am I the only one who prefers to use Vim bare and just have a terminal open in
another tab/window? For some reason having all these plugins weighs me down in
a spiritual way, where the benefits of being able to edit a bit of text or
open the right file more quickly get drowned out by these extra objects on my
desk I have to keep track of.

~~~
keslag
When I go to a construction site, I only bring a hammer. I feel a screw driver
would weigh me down spiritually. Sure, it could be useful, but I sometimes
show up at construction sites and all they have is a hammer. Keeping a toolbox
of tools, is just more stuff that I have to keep track of.

~~~
Gracana
I think it's a bit unfair to call _vim and all the standard command-line tools
in a typical linux distro_ "a hammer." There is a hell of a lot you can do
before you begin to customize them.

------
lloydde
What are your thoughts on
[https://github.com/spf13/spf13-vim](https://github.com/spf13/spf13-vim) ? It
might make a good link for in the "Now that I'm a plugin master, I want to..."
end section.

------
meow43768
This was part of a talk series at Carnegie Mellon. If you're interested, the
rest of the talks can be found here:

[http://cmucc.org/talks/](http://cmucc.org/talks/)

------
frabbit
Why airline instead of powerline?

~~~
JetSpiegel
Pure VimL, no external dependencies.

------
vdaubry
Most of my co-worker using Vim as their primary editor happens to be really
good at their job. (Of course I wouldn't say that using Vim 'means' you're a
good developers!)

